# Spain toll roads



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, planning our next holiday and we are thinking of going down the west coast of France and crossing into Spain then driving across through Zaragoza and on to Barcelona then up the coast and back through the middle of France.
Is it possible to tell from the road numbers in Spain if they are toll roads? I notice some designate "A" and others "AP".

Thanks Iain


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*A and AP*

A = Autoroute
AP = Autoroute Payant


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sat nav will also give you advanced warning

Alan


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We were advised that it was worth the extra expense to use the AP around Barcelona by a couple of motorhomers who hadn't. I think off hand it cost us about 11 euros so didn't break the bank and a heck of a lot cheaper than the French paiges. Didn't bother with any other pay routes whilst in Spain as they have new roads everywhere!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Spanish tolls went up on 1st January by as much as 30%


----------



## Xavi_ZixxeR (Sep 29, 2011)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> We were advised that it was worth the extra expense to use the AP around Barcelona by a couple of motorhomers who hadn't. I think off hand it cost us about 11 euros so didn't break the bank and a heck of a lot cheaper than the French paiges. Didn't bother with any other pay routes whilst in Spain as they have new roads everywhere!


The AP7 (also called E-15 near Barcelona) is a toll motorway, but not around Barcelona (it used to be but not anymore). 
Search Autopista_AP-7 in wikipedia

If you come from Zaragoza, you can use the A2 (free). A2 is the motorway built over the former N-2 (National 2).

If you don't want to go to Barcelona city, you have 2 main options:
-Easiest one: in Martorell you can switch from A2 to AP7, paying Martorell toll (maybe around 1 pound or 2 for a small/medium MH).
You will not pay, then, if you go around Barcelona using AP7 but leave it at exit 13 (Granollers)

-Cheapest one: after Martorell, and just after passing Molins de Rei, the A2 is parallel to B23 (part of the AP7 that goes into Barcelona city), you can then take an exit, cross over the A2, and get into B23, going back until after Molins de Rei you can take the AP7.

Once in the AP7, though, it may be a good option to take exit 14 (beware!! it is on the left lane... well that may be normal for you  but it is a problem here) into the C-17, then either switch to C-25 after Vic, or to C-37. If you are not in a hurry, Girona's old city, the volcanoes around Olot, Besalú, are well worth a visit! I can provide advice on where to park and "wild camp" (if you can call that to sleep in a tarmac parking space inside the city)

BTW: tolls in Catalonia and in Spain are more expensive for double-wheel or double-axle, I have an old double-wheel '99 Transit and I avoid them). Heigth does not affect the charge (some toll lanes have heigth limiters, beware). Catalonia has little good free motorways, we have contributed a lot to the massive amount of free motorways in other parts of isPain.


----------

